# Any Scale Modelers on the Forum?



## J50 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've got two big boxes of models (1/35 scale), mostly soviet armor, and some supplies for anyone in theater that wants them. Send me your APO and I'll get them off to you.

johnny


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

A generous offer! I'm not sure what somebody in theater would do with a scale model, but I thank you for supporting our troops.

You might also consider donating them to returned Vets, especially those in rehab facilities like the brand new one in San Antonio.

Another thought is to post your offer on the RC General Forum. I'm sure many of the RCers are also into scale models and I know they support the troops. They might have some good suggestions on how to donate (or perhaps auction & donate proceeds?) to get the most benefit from your collection.

Thank you again, -JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## J50 (Nov 9, 2006)

JAW,

The Vets Hospital idea is a good one. I saw the new bldg on TV the other day. Made international news. I know there are a few modelers groups in IQ/AF, but I want them to go to a Texan, if possible. Also, there is a LOT of time for those guys to build. Plus, the desert sucks- anything that can make one forget about that helps.


johnny


----------

